# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > مدیریت دیتابیس (Database Administration) > Replication >  درخواست یک نمومه پیاده سازی شده از replication

## pashmakjoon

از ادمین خواهش دارم این پست  رو حذف نکنه. همه جا گشتم اما پیاده سازی از این مبحث ندیدم. خواستم ببینم از اساتید کسی نومنه ای داره ؟ خیلی نیاز شدیدی به این دارم. ممنون از همه

----------


## pashna

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=58rwhlfDFBI

----------


## pashmakjoon

ممنون از لینک
ساخت sql رو بلدم. خواستم طریقه بکار بردن این پایگاه داده توی C#‎ رو نمونه عملی ازش دیده بازم

----------

